# V blade hook up to Skid Steer ???



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Okay...thought we/I had this figured out. But....nooooo did not .

Is there a way to hook a Western V plow up to my Skid Steer that only has the normal hydro hook ups ???

I want to be able to make it < > or straight blade.

Any thoughts ideas suggestions or comments dumb or not ???


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

You would have to use a switching block.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Could you post a pic of what it looks like?


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

I own neither a plow nor a skid steer (so I don't know what normal hydro hook ups are), but since dumb suggestions are welcome....

Assumptions:
You don't just want to run 12V out to the end of the arms and use the factory pump.

The skid steer has one set of flow hydraulics out to the end of the arms, whether open center or closed center.

That you don't have sufficient aux hydraulics directional control valves to do what you want.

Potential solutions:
Take your valve body and hook that up to your flow hydraulics. You may need to machine on the body if the pump directly feeds it through internal passages. You will need to put in a solenoid valve operated by the pump relay, with the configuration determined by whether the skid steer system is open or closed center. Use the factory controller.

Make your own valve body or use several diverter valves. There are lots of manifolds out there for cartridge valves. Use switches in the skid steer, if there are any, or make your own controller box.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Could you post a pic of what it looks like?


I will take a photo, however what would you like a photo of ?


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Philbilly2 said:


> You would have to use a switching block.


Not certain what a switching block it ???


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Highly doubt you'll actually read it or follow up on it, but it's been covered here numerous times through the years, do a Google search. Here's one thread that came up right away:

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/truck-v-plow-on-skid.145930/


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Aerospace Eng said:


> I own neither a plow nor a skid steer (so I don't know what normal hydro hook ups are), but since dumb suggestions are welcome....
> 
> Assumptions:
> You don't just want to run 12V out to the end of the arms and use the factory pump.
> ...


I could and was thinking this would be the easy solution. However having an additional controller in the cab could pose a problem. Driving the skid requires using both feet and both hands not leaving a free hand. 

There is a on the right drive arm a handle which gives you the ability to control the hydro hook ups. There are two quick dis-connects on the cab exterior front. With the handle you can control the direction of the hydro flow it is either out/in or in/out at the same time. 

I was trying to figure out a way to use the handle control which is easy if you were using a straight blade. One ram is going out while the other is going in at the same time.

With the V plow however one cylinder might be going in or out while the other might no be moving or be going in or out.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

jomama45 said:


> Highly doubt you'll actually read it or follow up on it, but it's been covered here numerous times through the years, do a Google search. Here's one thread that came up right away:
> 
> https://www.plowsite.com/threads/truck-v-plow-on-skid.145930/


Thank you for your post.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

A switching block allows a machine with only one set of hydraulic couplers to act like a machine with 2 sets.

It is more or less a flow diverter 

you have 2 cylinders that you need to be able to operate with only one set of couplers, therefor, you need a switching block.

Google hydraulic switching block and you will see what I am talking about.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Personally of I were to attempt this project, I would take the route of trying to figure out how to make my skid loader electronic grip controls run the plow, or if I had a machine that did not have electronics in the grip, try to figure out how to turn a hand held plow conroller into a grip on the movemnet arms of the machine.


----------

